# urgent 2yr old female at oc shelter



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

hi all posted on the northcentral maltese rescue facebook page is a 2 year old female at oc shelter her number is a1201207 in kennel 169 it looks like she may be on urgent list. it says cairn mix but she looks like she has maltese in her 

help im in chicago!!!!!!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

What does oc mean? What can I do to help?


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

girlie girl said:


> hi all posted on the northcentral maltese rescue facebook page is a 2 year old female at oc shelter her number is a1201207 in kennel 169 it looks like she may be on urgent list. it says cairn mix but she looks like she has maltese in her
> 
> help im in chicago!!!!!!!!



I'm also stuck in chitown, can anyone in CA help??


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

dntdelay said:


> What does oc mean? What can I do to help?


 Pretty sure it means Orange County, CA.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

says she can be PTS at anytime......please, someone near CA, help her.......


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

*Euth listed. Not being allowed to be adopted due to what shelter considers "temperament". She looks very scared. She is alive right now, but can be PTS anytime. Please share for rescue/pledges/foster. She has no voice but ours. Orange County Shelter (CA)"
*

*Orange County, CA Shelter Dogs, Updated 8/22/12* 
Pet ID: A1201207 
Sex: F
Age: 2 Years 
Color: TAN - WHITE 
Breed: CAIRN TERRIER - MIX 
Kennel: 169


Please, can anyone near CA pull her from the shelter before she is euthanized????


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Not a lot to go on! I hope that whoever first posted about the dog has looked into it further. I looked on the Orange County Animal Care website and I didn't see that dog on either the found dogs list Orange County California - OC Animal Care - Adopt A Pet or the adoptable dogs list. Orange County California - OC Animal Care - Adopt A Pet 
Was she an owner surrender? Some shelters do not list owner surrenders that they feel are not adoptable.

There are several dogs described as Maltese or Maltese-mixes there, too, but with different numbers.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

You're right, she is not listed anymore.... these FB postings are so frustrating sometimes.... it sounds like she may be safe on Tues. when the shelter releases her..? There were several pledges and offers to foster, just needed someone to pull her, so it *seemed* like someone went to get her and couldn't... so it sounds like she may have someone there to pull her Tues.... there needs to be some more organization on these "urgent" dogs on FB...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree, there does need to be more organization! After a lot of tracing back from the NMR facebook page, I found the original posting and there are 219 comments.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Has anyone called the shelter to see if she was pulled or what the story is on her being adopted/rescued?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

A message, probably about number 220 or so, posted under the original photo 17 hours ago said she had been pulled by a specific rescue (not a Maltese rescue). ETA: But I don't see her on their facebook page. I hope it's true. She's no longer listed on petharbor.com


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Hopefully she was pulled. Thanks for the update Margaret!


----------

